# Lightweight Western Saddle?



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I suggest that you wait until you get out there. Much more chance of finding a decent breaking saddle than where you are. 

Personally, I like used. Also, you will be able to the see the type of horses you will be riding and be better able to find an all around saddle that will suit more of them.


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh yes I definitely am going to be getting a used saddle and waiting until I am there.  I'm just wanting a bit of advice on types of saddles I might benefit from checking out, I guess.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

If you are looking for a Lightweight Western Saddle under 20lbs., the only Brands I would consider are: Abetta, Fabtron or BigHorn. I would avoid Wintec Western..........

But if you are not roping, there are many Good brands of all leather Western Trail Saddles that are in the 28 to 32 lb range. The taller Horns are generally on Barrel Racing Saddles, so stay away from them since you dislike the taller Horns.

There are also several makers who offer Western Style Endurance Saddles, basically a Trail Saddle with no Horn and different stirrups.


.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I agree on the Big Horn's. Lightweight, now come with flex tree and fit a wide variety of horses. Even their leather saddles are not awfully heavy. And they have rather flat, deep seats, which puts you in a rather dressage -y position.
And then there are treeless western saddles. Bob Marshall makes a pretty nice one. Pricey, and hard to find used( and still pricey lol).


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

For my starting saddles, ones I will be putting on and off many horses, I go with minimal skirts, smallish horn, and a 14 1/2 to 15" seat. I still like a rawhide covered wood tree. I'd really like to get one with a LaPorte tree, then I'd have both lightweight for colts and sturdy enough for roping. But I blew that fund on a trip to Ireland!

You'll be able to feel the horse(s) move beneath you. I can tell exactly which foot is being lifted and where it is being placed in even my roping saddle, which is larger and heavier. 

To compare, I also ride polo horses. Polo saddles have even less bulk to them than a hunt seat saddle (which I also have and ride).


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

I have a synthetic trail saddle from Abetta and personally I love it. I'm not sure exactly how much it weighs, but it's a LOT less than any other Western saddle I've used. I bought mine new and it had the option of with or without a horn, so I opted for without. I've spent quite a few trail miles in it and so far a good hosing off has made it look good as new. Sorry to sound like an advertisement here, lol - I promise Abetta isn't paying me or anything - just for what I was looking for, it's exactly what I wanted.


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Ooh, I do like the look of that Abetta. They have old saddles here that I am allowed to use for training, so now I'm looking for something to fit the gelding that I will be working to pay for 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kbuelow69 (Jul 16, 2012)

Evening, let me jump in here if anyone is still looking. Ok, Fabtron, Abetta, & BigHorn, but......I need more than just light weight plz! I have a small, short back Arab gelding & I'm short & in need of comfort for the seat bones on trails . Looking to by my last/best saddle for him & me. What about Arab saddle co, or synergist saddles, or desoto? Help plz! tks!


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

kbuelow69 said:


> Evening, let me jump in here if anyone is still looking. Ok, Fabtron, Abetta, & BigHorn, but......I need more than just light weight plz! I have a small, short back Arab gelding & I'm short & in need of comfort for the seat bones on trails . Looking to by my last/best saddle for him & me. What about Arab saddle co, or synergist saddles, or desoto? Help plz! tks!


I'm sorry, I don't have any experience with any of those other companies you mentioned... and I know my earlier post makes it sound like I work for Abetta doing advertising or something  but I just thought I'd let you know that one of the reasons I went with Abetta for myself is because I also have a short backed arab. (Well, arab x, but she's built like an arab.) My FQHB Western was CLEARLY wrong on her. When I saw that you could buy an Abetta with an arabian tree, that's what clinched the deal for me. So far it seems to fit her very well, and I've gone on quite a few trail rides.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

The only saddle I start colts in are my barrel saddles. I can lift it with one hand, it keeps me in the saddle, and it's comfortable.

Honestly you'll just have to get comfortable in a western saddle. The change will be different but you'll survive, I promise. I am not one to really care whether a saddle is a close contact english saddle or my heavy roping saddle. If you have the feel, you'll feel the horse through anything. I'd find an older cheap barrel saddle if I were you. Learn to sit back right in a western saddle. You'll have to learn to do that anyway if you're going to work on a ranch starting colts who may be buckers.

My colt starting saddle:



















Honestly I've never seen a synthetic saddle look or fit a horse right. I hate the feel too, there's no decent weight in the stirrups, and nothing you can do to keep seated during even the worst "baby horse moments". 

That saddle is a Hereford barrel saddle from the 90s. I will still barrel race in it too, trail ride, move cows, etc. Love it more than my more expensive saddles. Bought it for $400 three years ago.


----------



## peterjohnston (Apr 24, 2013)

SorrelHorse said:


> The only saddle I start colts in are my barrel saddles. I can lift it with one hand, it keeps me in the saddle, and it's comfortable.
> 
> Honestly you'll just have to get comfortable in a western saddle. The change will be different but you'll survive, I promise. I am not one to really care whether a saddle is a close contact english saddle or my heavy roping saddle. If you have the feel, you'll feel the horse through anything. I'd find an older cheap barrel saddle if I were you. Learn to sit back right in a western saddle. You'll have to learn to do that anyway if you're going to work on a ranch starting colts who may be buckers.
> 
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## ReneeM (Jan 11, 2012)

You might be keen on a saddle similar to this one, I've attached a photo
It's still made on a western tree with wide bars but has no horn but still the security of knee pads for the riding you'll be doing, it's got a padded seat and is very comfortable for long days on the trail. It's close contact with a narrow grip and fenders are mounted on spring bars so it will seat you in more of the position you are use to when riding in your English saddle. Also it's very lightweight due to the type of tree and smaller skirts which means less leather. You might be able to find one like this that would suit you & horse


----------

